# Cleaned up the HD



## Mark13 (Dec 3, 2006)

Finally decided to see what color was hiding under all the dust and dirt. 
Before:








Here's what I ended up with.


----------



## Mark13 (Dec 3, 2006)

Few night pictures.


----------



## Mark13 (Dec 3, 2006)

And the front end got changed around some.

Before:

















After:


----------



## DareDog (Oct 22, 2007)

Good now come wash mine lol


----------



## GMCHD plower (Nov 27, 2009)

What are those tires? Also what is it you did to the front end? Looks like you lowered it? Or atleast thats what it looks like to me, (I'm not very smart when it comes to front ends)


----------



## Grassman09 (Mar 18, 2009)

GMCHD plower;1289739 said:


> What are those tires? Also what is it you did to the front end? Looks like you lowered it? Or atleast thats what it looks like to me, (I'm not very smart when it comes to front ends)


Looks like he hasn't greased it in a wile too  Looks good.



GMCHD plower;1289739 said:


> (I'm not very smart when it comes to front ends)


More of an ass man then breast eh? Thumbs Up


----------



## mercer_me (Sep 13, 2008)

The truck looks gret Mark. How do you like them Courser Cts? My friends have them and they love them. I want my next truck is most likely going to be identical to yours.


----------



## Mark13 (Dec 3, 2006)

GMCHD plower;1289739 said:


> What are those tires? Also what is it you did to the front end? Looks like you lowered it? Or atleast thats what it looks like to me, (I'm not very smart when it comes to front ends)


The tires are 285/70/17 Mastercraft Courser C/T's that are about 95% gone.



Grassman09;1289742 said:


> Looks like he hasn't greased it in a wile too  Looks good.


It was just greased last weekend. Cleaned everything up really good and wiped it down afterwards so no dirt build up.


----------



## GMCHD plower (Nov 27, 2009)

Grassman09;1289742 said:


> Looks like he hasn't greased it in a wile too  Looks good.
> 
> More of an ass man then breast eh? Thumbs Up


haha nice one Grassman! haha just trying to find out what he did to it, I like the way it sits! You on lawnsite?


----------



## Mark13 (Dec 3, 2006)

GMCHD plower;1289747 said:


> haha nice one Grassman! haha just trying to find out what he did to it, I like the way it sits! You on lawnsite?


I'm uploading more pictures in a second.

I'm on LS, same user name. I venture over there about 3x a year and have probably made under 20 posts.


----------



## Mark13 (Dec 3, 2006)

Some of the front end goodies.








Where'd it go?








Found it.









There we go


----------



## Mark13 (Dec 3, 2006)

Shot of the HID's.









Truck's sitting on a 4" Cognito Lift with all the front end braces and steering upgrades. I gained about 2.5" overall which is what I was shooting for. I was able to decrank alot (probably about 2"). A friend and I replaced the pitman arm, idler arm, and all ball joints at the same time. Drives straight and rides like a caddy now.


----------



## GMCHD plower (Nov 27, 2009)

Mark13;1289748 said:


> I'm uploading more pictures in a second.
> 
> I'm on LS, same user name. I venture over there about 3x a year and have probably made under 20 posts.


whoops sorry Mark, was talking to Grassman, haha. Now you gotta break this down for me, cognito leveling kit it looks like? Anything for the rear?


----------



## albhb3 (Dec 18, 2007)

so how many acres you runnin thats some mighty fine equipment


----------



## thelettuceman (Nov 23, 2010)

Thumbs Up On Your Rig !!!


----------



## Mark13 (Dec 3, 2006)

Mark13;1289751 said:


> Truck's sitting on a 4" Cognito Lift with all the front end braces and steering upgrades. I gained about 2.5" overall which is what I was shooting for. I was able to decrank alot (probably about 2"). A friend and I replaced the pitman arm, idler arm, and all ball joints at the same time. Drives straight and rides like a caddy now.





GMCHD plower;1289752 said:


> Now you gotta break this down for me, cognito leveling kit it looks like? Anything for the rear?


See above ^
2.5" rear blocks and spacers for my airbags.



albhb3;1289753 said:


> so how many acres you runnin thats some mighty fine equipment


We're at about 9500 acres. I prefer Green equipment but it's not my check book so I have to let the boss get what he wants.



thelettuceman;1289755 said:


> Thumbs Up On Your Rig !!!


Thanks!


----------



## Brandon29 (Jan 17, 2010)

Saw your truck Saturday night at the pulls. She was looking good


----------



## Mark13 (Dec 3, 2006)

Brandon29;1289763 said:


> Saw your truck Saturday night at the pulls. She was looking good


You saw it in it's usual state then, Dirty.

Were you in the stands or the pits?


----------



## Brandon29 (Jan 17, 2010)

Pits. I was one of Dans Diesel Performance Guys. 

Don't feel bad mine was dirty too


----------



## Mark13 (Dec 3, 2006)

Brandon29;1289768 said:


> Pits. I was one of Dans Diesel Performance Guys.
> 
> Don't feel bad mine was dirty too


I prolly walked right past you then.

I went over and talked to the Empire guys for a bit then went and looked at Guy's 6.4.

Dan lives about 8 minutes from me.

If you seen a guy in bib's carrying a small seat cushion thing that was me.


----------



## Brandon29 (Jan 17, 2010)

I don't recall seeing you but who knows there was so much going on. 

Nice I'm up at dans at least every other weekend. 

We will have to meet up at a pull this summer.


----------



## Mark13 (Dec 3, 2006)

Brandon29;1289772 said:


> I don't recall seeing you but who knows there was so much going on.
> 
> Nice I'm up at dans at least every other weekend.
> 
> We will have to meet up at a pull this summer.


I'll be at McHenry Co fair quite a bit. You'll probably see my truck there alot.
I'll also be at Boone Co and other badger state pulls.


----------



## 91AK250 (Nov 28, 2007)

that new truck sure is looking good! black is such a pain to keep clean!


----------



## Deerewashed (Jan 13, 2010)

those bilistein shocks new too?


----------



## Mark13 (Dec 3, 2006)

Deerewashed;1290044 said:


> those bilistein shocks new too?


Yeah, they were part of the lift kit. 
Bilstein 5100's all the way around.


----------



## FSUPERDUTY (Jan 1, 2003)

looks great with the lift!!


----------



## Mark13 (Dec 3, 2006)

FSUPERDUTY;1290056 said:


> looks great with the lift!!


Thanks! One of these days I'm going to remember to recognize yours on the road somewhere.


----------



## WilliamOak (Feb 11, 2008)

Damn you, now I need a lift.


----------



## Mark13 (Dec 3, 2006)

WilliamOak;1290062 said:


> Damn you, now I need a lift.


Correct. And I want to try those wheels.


----------



## FSUPERDUTY (Jan 1, 2003)

Mark13;1290060 said:


> Thanks! One of these days I'm going to remember to recognize yours on the road somewhere.


 It's even harder in the summer because I only drive it on weekends!


----------



## Mark13 (Dec 3, 2006)

FSUPERDUTY;1290069 said:


> It's even harder in the summer because I only drive it on weekends!


Well that creates a large problem. I work in Dekalb Co. and most weekends are spent in Huntley on a friends dairy farm. I sure don't spend much time home or in Woodstock.


----------



## FSUPERDUTY (Jan 1, 2003)

Explains why we never cross paths, considering we live so close


----------



## Mark13 (Dec 3, 2006)

FSUPERDUTY;1290077 said:


> Explains why we never cross paths, considering we live so close


Yea. I put on about 30k a year but probably only about 10% of it is around Woodstock. I'll be at the fair a bunch if your there at all.


----------



## 4x4Farmer (Sep 22, 2006)

Truck looks good man! Very sharp! How about some pics of the planters in the background? Those 36 30s? You could knock some acres in a day running both of those!


----------



## Mark13 (Dec 3, 2006)

4x4Farmer;1290100 said:


> Truck looks good man! Very sharp! How about some pics of the planters in the background? Those 36 30s? You could knock some acres in a day running both of those!


I'll try and get some pictures of the equipment posted this weekend. None of it's mine, I just work for the guy.

Their both 36row on 30" spacing. With both of them going and no problems it doesn't take long to get some corn in the ground.


----------



## FSUPERDUTY (Jan 1, 2003)

Mark13;1290097 said:


> Yea. I put on about 30k a year but probably only about 10% of it is around Woodstock. I'll be at the fair a bunch if your there at all.


 Hope to be there,usually try to park in the back by the pullers.


----------



## Mark13 (Dec 3, 2006)

FSUPERDUTY;1290163 said:


> Hope to be there,usually try to park in the back by the pullers.


If I'm not parked back in the pits somewhere, I'll probably be back by the demo combines or up by the dairy barns.


----------



## EGLC (Nov 8, 2007)

glad to see the airbags got put to use


----------



## Mark13 (Dec 3, 2006)

EGLC;1290524 said:


> glad to see the airbags got put to use


Airbags are put to a good use quite a bit.

Not just a pretty truck, this is about usual for it.


----------



## ultimate plow (Jul 2, 2002)

Truck is looking good. Looks sharp with the wheels and lift.


----------



## Mark13 (Dec 3, 2006)

ultimate plow;1290631 said:


> Truck is looking good. Looks sharp with the wheels and lift.


Thanks, yours is a pretty sharp looking truck also.


----------



## 2005_Sierra (Aug 7, 2009)

Mark13;1289750 said:


> Some of the front end goodies.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


while you had the front diff out did you do go ahead and split it open?


----------



## Mark13 (Dec 3, 2006)

2005_Sierra;1290795 said:


> while you had the front diff out did you do go ahead and split it open?


No we didn't, kinda were on a time crunch.


----------



## cet (Oct 2, 2004)

Truck looks great.

Did you have to lower your plow mount?


----------



## Mark13 (Dec 3, 2006)

cet;1290824 said:


> Truck looks great.
> 
> Did you have to lower your plow mount?


I will before winter, but have not done it yet. I can't get to my blade (in storage behind 3 other plows) so I don't want to wing it and hope it works out well once I get my blade home. I'll lower the mount once I can get to my plow and know that it works right away.


----------



## BlueRam2500 (Jan 15, 2005)

Sweet truck Mark!


----------



## rusty3506 (Jul 4, 2011)

Looking good! Now I just have to get mine all cleaned up.


----------



## sven_502 (Nov 1, 2008)

mark do the chevys come with 5 cab clearance lights or are yours after market? I thought they had the 3 lights with the bar middle one, or is that just gmcs? Lookin good. Also, is that just the stock exhaust painted black?


----------



## Mark13 (Dec 3, 2006)

sven_502;1292489 said:


> mark do the chevys come with 5 cab clearance lights or are yours after market? I thought they had the 3 lights with the bar middle one, or is that just gmcs? Lookin good. Also, is that just the stock exhaust painted black?


I have the obs cab lights on my truck. Not a fan of the big bar in the middle.
My exhaust is 4" turbo back straight pipe from diamond eye. Painted with stove paint.

Couple pictures from yesterday.


----------



## Mark13 (Dec 3, 2006)

I'll try and get the video off my sisters phone also.

280.35ft. Good enough for 15th out of 31 trucks. 
I'm happy with it, first pull on a loose track with very worn out tires.


----------



## William B. (Jul 22, 2004)

You interested in some traction bars?


----------



## Mark13 (Dec 3, 2006)

William B.;1297913 said:


> You interested in some traction bars?


Yes and No. I'd like them for street use, but we can't run them in the work stock diesel class around here. Or atleast we aren't supposed to. They let some trucks slip by in work stock that shouldn't have any business there, they belong in 2.6 or altered and they always have traction bars.


----------



## dheavychevy38 (Nov 19, 2008)

Seen ya pull over at boone trucks looking good.


----------



## Mark13 (Dec 3, 2006)

dheavychevy38;1298722 said:


> Seen ya pull over at boone trucks looking good.


Thanks! If you were at woodstock you probably saw me around. I didn't pull but helped with the demo combines and then hauled a broken dodge out of the fair after the back axle broke sled pulling it.


----------



## mercer_me (Sep 13, 2008)

Do you run blocks?


----------



## Mark13 (Dec 3, 2006)

mercer_me;1298885 said:


> Do you run blocks?


I have 2.5" blocks in the rear for the lift. For pulling though I just use spring clamps.


----------



## Drew2010 (Jan 26, 2008)

haha, the mechanical mule pulling sled, the owner is from the next town over from me. havent had my truck hooked on it yet, but that might change in the near future.


----------



## Mark13 (Dec 3, 2006)

Drew2010;1299056 said:


> haha, the mechanical mule pulling sled, the owner is from the next town over from me. havent had my truck hooked on it yet, but that might change in the near future.


That sled is everywhere usually. For all I know I might get hooked to it again saturday if he's at Elburn Day's.


----------

